# my first dslr????? help



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

always used compacts

but now im getting the urge to get a dslr

im not going to go all hog at this
i want still to use auto,but then when i get more used to camera im wanting to use the manual side of things

thinking about the sony a290/390

or the canon 1000d

any of you kind keener than me photo takers care to guide me

thanks


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

I got a Samsung Nx5 ( now 6) and think it is
easy to use
great results (some examples) will bring along to maxolen meet if you are there


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Can't comment on the cameras mentioned above but I was in pretty much the same position as you about 6 months back. I'd started exploring the controls on my point and shoot and liked the results. Decided to go for a dslr when my youngest came along and I wanted some decent pics . I read a few reviews and eventually plumped for the d3100 from nikon. It's similarly priced to the canon 1000d on amazon. 

The d3100 has a built in guide feature which really helped me understand the basic tekkers in manual mode. You select the effect you want (flowing water, landscapes, portraits etc) and it shows the manual settings whilst explaining what the effect of altering that setting will be. worked great for me and now I enjoy shooting in manual mode all the time, makes it a lot more interesting as well as easier to get the best out if it. 

Despite being up to speed with the various controls I still feel it'll be a long time before the camera starts to hold me back and I decide to upgrade. 

The image quality is really great IMO ad the kit lens isn't too shabby either.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Steve, are we talking new or 'second user'?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Steve, are we talking new or 'second user'?


dont mind second hand...as long as its in very good condition etc etc

Tabbs

cant make the meet ,working weekend,but thanks anyway for the offer


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> always used compacts
> 
> but now im getting the urge to get a dslr
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, any of those models mentioned are great starter cameras, my mate mike from deeper detail owns a Sony a290 and is getting on really well with it, maybe worth dropping him a pm about it 
Main thing when looking into dslr's is it needs to feel right in your hands as they all vary slightly in size,shape,weight etc, all the main functions will be essentially the same as each other across the brands so no need to worry over that too much.
Best advise I can give you is get down your local camera shop and get them in your hand so you can feel them and see which one suits you best.

I spent the best part of a week going back and forth to the camera shop before I got my Nikon D90.
Bought my mrs a canon 400D last year and she loves it compared to my D90 which she says is too heavy


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll ask are graham steve this is one of them 3in1 pictures:tumbleweed:
They will be alot better though once it is as a mot

View attachment 22000


View attachment 22001


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i was lucky enough to win a d3100 and its guide section is very user friendly and helpful (if a little long winded) and to be fair it was the one i was looking at buying anyway. I couldnt recommend it highly enough, i also bought a d3100 for dummies book which again is helpful


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

been doing a lot of trawling the tinterweb

narrowed it down to either a canon 1000d

or a sony a290

or a lumix fz45
now i know this is a bridge camera,but it has a manual setting as well

anybody have any of these

i like the idea of point and shoot
and to be honest fancy a dslr but dont know if ill explore all the facillities

lumix so far the number one choice

i want to take car pics,kids,scenes and the lumiz does seem to have a good lens and tele on it,saves me having to buy/change lenses

so anybody give me the final kick up the backside


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds like you are siding on the lumix,so maybe you should go for it.

I got a Sony a230 as I wanted to explore photography as a past time, I love the camera and wouldn't go back to point and shoot, I struggle for time to get out and play with it so don't feel the need to upgrade yet. My cousin bought an a390 not long after I bought my dslr and when asking advice from me I pointed him toward a bridge as he wasn't wanting to get into photography just wanted it for snapping the kids, needless to say he now wishes he'd gone for a bridge or top end compact.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I bought an A200 Alpha when they first came out in 2008 and still use it today! I'm looking to upgrade to either an A580 (meant to have amazing IQ) or if I can save some pennies the current Sony APSC range-topper A77... but I'm still not too sure about the SLT! For an old camera it still delivers great pictures!








<--- Just one I have access to work on my photobucket acc

Are you being convinced by the Lumix' superzoom? I won't try and persuade you away from it, I had a superzoom bridge camera which totally started me in photography!

If do go for an SLR and you leave it in Auto you'll be as well getting the Lumix! You won't get the best out of a DSLR unless you play around!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

mr lobotomy

Are you being convinced by the Lumix' superzoom? I won't try and persuade you away from it, I had a superzoom bridge camera which totally started me in photography!

If do go for an SLR and you leave it in Auto you'll be as well getting the Lumix! You won't get the best out of a DSLR unless you play around![/QUOTE]

thats exactly why im leaning towards a bridge i dont think ill ever get around to using all a dslr features,,and not into faffing about with pictures to get different effects on a pc etc

cute little un by the way


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the same dilema a few years ago. it was either the Nikon D80, Canon 450D or a Sony offering. 

I ended up going for the Canon 450D as it felt the best suited to the size of my hands. 

have you been to a shop and tried out all 3 of your choices. that would be my best tip. See which one fits YOU best. 

I didn't like the feel of the Sony personally.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks, she's a few months older now and sharp as a tack!

here's a direct comparison for you: DP Review A290/FZ45/1000D

Also worthwhile checking Steve's Digicams reviews


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

@lobotomy, the a580 has been discontinued but an a600 has been rumoured. What's stopping you from getting an slt? I have an a65 and it's ace!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for all your input
ive now purchased a lumix fz45

got decent deal as well £211 from pixmania,also same price at amazon
tescos still want £330 for same thing

decided in the end,i more than likey will not use a dslr to its full potential
so went for this ,auto but a little bit of manual to play with

anybody got one,,how do you find it,any tips etc
does anyone have a paper instruction book ,i know i get an electronic one


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Good choice on the Panny FZ - stonkingly good cameras for the price.
Started off with an FZ10 - had to import it from the US (as a Xmas present to myself) since Panny UK couldn't/wouldn't confirm if they were bringing it in (which they did 4-5 months later!).
Thankfully the lady who helped me acquire one (DP Review member) was superb, and even after a good few years of owning it, never once was I disappointed with it.
Circumstances then dictated a replacement - opted for a pre-owned FZ50 - and it's been another joy to own and use.

Couple of recent shots from it.....click for full size.











Funnily enough, as much as the Panny FZ200 is the logical choice for me, I've a real wild hankerin' for the Sony A65 (well....A77, but it's just too much money unfortunately).


----------

